# Having a hard time with tren age: 100mg/ml



## Experiment4 (Feb 10, 2014)

This was the formula I used....
Tren Acetate
100mg/ml - 100ml
10 gram Trenbolone Acetate powder (7.5ml)
2ml BA (2%)
20ml BB (20%)
70.5ml Oil

No matter how much i heat it, the gritty sand looking stuff will not totally disperse, and what does just resttless overnight. I tried heating it in a water bath, have not tried oven. Has anyone else had this problem, or have any suggestions? Thanks guys!


----------



## Experiment4 (Feb 10, 2014)

here another picture, it even sticks to the walls....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2014)

your recipe is fine, 

is it defo tren ace they have sent you? 

and did it filter ok?

did it all dissolve in the bb before u added the carrier?

try it in the oven to heat it right up.

I cant understand why your recipe isn't working tbh. tren'a at 100mg/ml should hold fine.


----------



## Experiment4 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah im sure its tren ace, filtered 100% fine just like everything else, and yeah it was completely dissolved in the bb from what i can remember im going to try another batch here in a few days if i can't salvage this vial. What temp on oven and for how long? And just set it on a pan in the oven with a needle sticking in top for pressure right?


----------



## greggy (Feb 10, 2014)

Try filtering it again. Then see what it looks like. That should have never of made it passed the first filter.


----------



## Experiment4 (Feb 11, 2014)

Should i heat it then filter it? I fell if I don't heat it and just filter it i will lose what powder is stuck at the bottom thus giving me underdosed gear


----------



## greggy (Feb 11, 2014)

Try making a small batch of what you have left. Maybe like 10 ml batch and repeat same process. See if it looks the same or different.


----------



## Experiment4 (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't have any left, but i heated it for a while and it dispersed to a point, the re-filtered it and it looks much more clear, no sand or any gunk whatsoever. Will monitor it for the next few days and post another pic with update.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2014)

What do u use for filtering and what is the gauge?


----------



## Experiment4 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've been using a .2u PVDF Whatman (25mm diameter)


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah so u have dirty tren I believe. And upon cooling the miniscule debri attatches itself to one another to make visible to the eye.  Buy filter tip syringe needles to draw up  and then change to new 25g pin and get busy..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2014)

Like these homey.


----------



## Experiment4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Whatttt I didn't even know that existed that's badass. Yeah I'll for sure pick those up thanks a lot man.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 12, 2014)

That is badass IB...shit now guys are gonna start using PEDS from GHANA..."all you gotta do is just put this needle on first..."  ahahahaha


How come you guys don't use Vacuum filters??  
You can do 100ml - 1l easy one crack in a minute.  

I don't get it really but i guess if you're only making 10ml.  makes sense.


----------



## Experiment4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Aren't vacuum filters pretty expensive? I only make enough for my own personal use so I don't produce mass amounts but its still a pain in the ass.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2014)

Her vacuum costs dinner with a vodka pog 20oz.. post a pic 808 ..whats a v filter?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2014)

Those pin filters are for glass ampules so u dont suck up and shoot a microscopic shard of glass in the site.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 13, 2014)

I get a case of 12 corning .22 200 ml 
for $10 ea.  
I actually paid something like $80 last time. 
PM if you want the company.  
I'd say that's pretty damn cheap.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Trump40 (Feb 13, 2014)

there;s the pictures....
Where can i get some of those glass filters....ebay?


----------



## fatlifts (Feb 13, 2014)

I've had tren like this recently, vacuum filter down to 0.2um and 1-2 days later something in it crashes, either sediment or it gets cloudy. Whatever it is crashing out of suspension, I doubt it's tren, probably whatever they cut it with. I've taken to filtering it twice, once after first brewing it, then 1-2 days later filtering again to get rid of the sediment/cloudiness.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 13, 2014)

fatlifts said:


> I've had tren like this recently, vacuum filter down to 0.2um and 1-2 days later something in it crashes, either sediment or it gets cloudy. Whatever it is crashing out of suspension, I doubt it's tren, probably whatever they cut it with. I've taken to filtering it twice, once after first brewing it, then 1-2 days later filtering again to get rid of the sediment/cloudiness.



This is exactly why I'm going to water drip precipitate out next time I brew up.
Dissolve the substance in Methanol...filter out the cut or fillers. 
Then Cold water drip them crystals.  

I'm assuming this will work with at least Test and Tren because the synovex conversion & fina.

****ANY INPUT on that idea???
Weight before and weight after....then contact your supplier???
I wouldnt want to put some random weird shit in my body...

If you didnt brew it all up...throw that shit away and try to isolate out some pure good stuff!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2014)

Id just find a new store and save time. Lotta work and risk D..


----------



## Daniel11 (Feb 15, 2014)

That mix should work just fine.   I use 18%BB and it filtered and held just fine.   Has a little bite to it.   I can only imagine dirty Raws doing this.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 18, 2014)

I just threw my test ace in some methanol and it all disolved...no cloudy shit to be caught in a filter.  
I wonder though if that works for Mast P, Primo, etc. 
Tren and test yes....but what about the others???  ahahahaha


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Feb 19, 2014)

greggy said:


> Try filtering it again. Then see what it looks like. That should have never of made it passed the first filter.



My best guess is you somehow tore the filter membrane and just didn't notice.

I always filter my gear at room temp (tren included) with no problems.
Never tried it warm.

You're using excellent filters.


----------

